# Freezer Dilema!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

OK so I got this old freezer off of craigslist for $50 (split the cost with my friend who's going to be switching to raw soon too). I got it home and it doesn't work. The only way I have to get ahold of the guy is via e-mail and I really have no legal grounds for a refund anyway. Now I found another one on craigslist that's a little bit bigger, almost brand new (purchased last Christmas '07) and an energy star one for $100 plus $15 for shipping (there's no way I could get it to my house with my itty bitty car). Should I cut my losses and get the new freezer or just give up on life and keep feeding kibble?


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

When it comes to financial questions, I think thats ultimately up to you. Yes...if you want your dogs on raw...it would be a good investment...but I dont want you living off of cup ramen to be able to feed your dogs. Maybe hold off until you're a bit more stable? Either way, its craigslist, so theres new stuff listed every hour. Who knows, maybe something closer, smaller and cheaper will appear.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> OK so I got this old freezer off of craigslist for $50 (split the cost with my friend who's going to be switching to raw soon too). I got it home and it doesn't work.


Explain what you mean, "doesn't work". Does it come on at all? Does it cool at all? How did you get it home? Is it an upright? Was it laying down when you brought it home? If so you should let it stand up right for a day or so then plug it in. Maybe it just needs some coolant.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It's been sitting upright for a little over a week in my garage. I plugged it in yesterday and even put a large block of ice in the bottom like the guy suggested. This kept my meat cool but in the 30 hours I've had it on, it's barely cooled below (wild guess here) 45 degrees. 

However, I just practiced the good ol' fashioned "i have no clue what I'm doing, I hate this piece of crap" routine (i.e.: twist the knob, pull the panel off, jiggle things around, put it back on, kick it a couple of times, and then re-plug it in) and it seems to be cooling better now! I'll give it a couple of hours and see where it's at.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

*I don't think it's either or....*

I feed raw and I have a teeny tiny refrigerator. (It makes my kitchen look bigger!)

Maybe the person on Carig's list will deliver. Maybe someone else on Craig's list does delivery.

I see signs around here that say:
"You call
we haul
you all".


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> However, I just practiced the good ol' fashioned "i have no clue what I'm doing, I hate this piece of crap" routine (i.e.: twist the knob, pull the panel off, jiggle things around, put it back on, kick it a couple of times, and then re-plug it in) and it seems to be cooling better now! I'll give it a couple of hours and see where it's at.


Hehe, I like that. WD-40 and duct tape will fix anything. If it moves and it's not supposed to, use duct tape. If it doesn't move and it's supposed to, use WD-40. LOL

If it still doesn't freeze, check the coolant. If that is ok, then you have a big problem because it is real hard to get rid of a non-working freezer. You can't just haul it to the dump. You have to pay someone to dispose of it for you. I paid $25 to have an old refigerator disposed of and I hauled it to the disposal place.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Gosh, that's good news *sarcasm*

I have no clue where to even look to find the coolant. All I see below that sucker is wires and some black looking ball-like thing that could be the motor. Any tips?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I have no clue where to even look to find the coolant.


More good news. You'll have to hire someone to do that. It takes special equipment. It will probably cost you more than double what you paid for the fridge.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Even better! *more sarcasm*

Lucky for me, I have a mini-fridge that I can use until I find another freezer. This little guy gets pretty cold and has a freezing space, so the meat should be fine in the mean time. My boyfriend's just upset about it because apparently they aren't very energy efficient.


----------

